# Just arrived from Fishing Expo in Somerset



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

As I was reading my latest issue on "The Fisherman? magazine while on the crapper, I noticed they were having a fishing Expo right near my residence. Advertised as "14th Annual Fisherman's Flea Market." Well, after reading this headliner and doing a quick mapquest, I find out it is just 20 minutes from where I am. My adrenaline is pumping and I get my wallet and within 5 minutes my wife and I are out the door to the Expo. The parking lots were jam packed and filled and cars were being directed to the Holiday Inn parking lot. Litterally infested with cars. I am thinking to myself "woooohooo, time to spend and get some good deals" During the trip and the long walk from where we parked I was thinking of all the tackle and gears I may possibly need to re-stock for spring. I open the door to the entrance and see vendors booth just lined up shoulder to shoulder, easily over 100 vendors there. but WTF!! it is all Flyfishing vendors. I wish they stated this in the advertisement. For me it was a wasted trip, but for the flyfisherman it must have been a paradise. Here's a couple pics


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*That Sucks*

WELL COME TO NEW JERSEY !!!
I WOULD HAVE BEEN BENT BIG TIME,
THERE ARE TWO VERY GOODopcorn: 
VERY GOOD SHOWS / FLEE MARKETS COMMING UP SOON!!
ASUBURY AND BERKLY !!!
DONT MISS THEM 
IF THERE NOT AS GOOD AS I SAY I,LL SEND YOU BACK YOUR TICKET MONEY


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

That is a let down.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

KT there is a saltwater Expo in Sommerset NJ March 16-18.
www.Sportshows.com


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the headsup guys. I definately have to make a visit to the fishing expo in somerset, there is also another fishing expo in sea bright, I believe that is where it is and the date is the 3rd of March. Hopefully, I will be able to attend one of these events if not both. I need to get some more crimping gear, gamagatsu circle hooks, stel leaders, sleeves, poppers and also looking into getting a 7 foot casting rod paired with a conventional reels for head boat togging, as well as others.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

should of picked up a fly rod and started another hobby, its addicting


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

KT_UMCP said:


> Thanks for the headsup guys. I definately have to make a visit to the fishing expo in somerset, there is also another fishing expo in sea bright, I believe that is where it is and the date is the 3rd of March. Hopefully, I will be able to attend one of these events if not both. I need to get some more crimping gear, gamagatsu circle hooks, stel leaders, sleeves, poppers and also looking into getting a 7 foot casting rod paired with a conventional reels for head boat togging, as well as others.


Check out the Fishing Flea market at Southern Regional High School Feb. 17th. Its in Manahawkin Nj. look for a friend of mine Slammer Tackle all kinds of terminal tackle. I buy all my Gami's from him


----------

